# Hi All



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello All,

Just wanted to introduce myself as a soon to be owner of an Outback 5th wheel. Living in middle Tennessee in Clarksville. Looks like a very informative forum from what I have read. Thanks.

Vince


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! You just joined about 40 minutes ago. Congratulations on the Outback and welcome aboard. action You're going to love that trailer. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, tiger02! Congrats on the new Outback! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Tiger02 to the group
And congrats on choosen the 5er








Post often and ask away

Don action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Tiger02!!! 









You will find this site to be very informative, and fun!

And congrats on your 5er!

Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vince

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new 5'er









Join party.









Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tiger02,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Congratulations on the Outback Fiver







Glad you have been reading and enjoying the forum. Post often, and let us know when you get the Fiver.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 5'er. welcome to the forum, post often. Use your signature and let us know about your TV and the new TT when you get a chance.


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome Tiger02!!

Congrats on the new Outback decision. Me and the DW just became members on here too and just decided on the 27RSDS. Actually, I live in Alaska and it looks as if I'll be going to Lakeshore RV in Michigan to get mine at the end of the summer. As everyone read on my first post, I'm also buying a new TV. It looks like I'll fly back home to Tulsa to buy the TV(saving around $7000 vs. here in AK) then driving up to Michigan and buying the trailer there(saving around $4,000) and then on up through Canada and back to Alaska. Total cost for me to fly and drive back will be about $1500-$1700 so I'll still be WAY ahead of the game picking them both up myself. I'm STOKED!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, tiger02!!!* action action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tiger02

action *welcome aboard* action

darrel


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Tiger02, I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Clan, Tiger02 and CONGRATULATIONS on the new Outback!!!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Tiger02,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrats! on your new 5th wheel Outback.

Enjoy this site for all the wonderful info and people!!

C-Mac sunny


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tiger02,

Welcome. Glad you stopped by. And congrats on your upcoming purchase!

Enjoy and post often.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeeha!







So glad you're with us! I know you'll love the OB and the Obers! action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action action action

So many 'new' people, I had to read all the posts to make sure I had not welcomed them already









John


----------

